# what breed is my rabbits



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

hello 

fellow rabbit lovers what breed are my rabbits please ?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> hello
> 
> fellow rabbit lovers what breed are my rabbits please ?


rex????????


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

someone else in general chat said maybe rex but there fur is too long


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

from the first photo i would of said a rex, but then looks a little like a lop in the other pics due to ears being down and not such a predominant face? im no expert....


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

there is two one lol one boy one girl


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how old are they? 

could be a mixture of a few but weight might help determine which


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not Rex as they are normal coated, but could possibly have some Rex ancestry.

They look fairly young, and the ears are quite long - I would guess they are going to be a bigger breed when fully grown.

Really they could be a cross of anything, though there's something red or deep orange in their background as their colour is quite rufous. If you have an idea of age - and as emzy said, weight - that really would help


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

nine weeks old , not sure of weight though


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

my bf reckons the girl who is the biggest probably weigh's about 1.5 kilos


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

These look familiar to me..... 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/115671-3x-female-2xmale-9-week-old-rabbits-surrey.html


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> These look familiar to me.....
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/115671-3x-female-2xmale-9-week-old-rabbits-surrey.html


omg they are exactly the same as mine but im not in surrey  n my bf seen the mum and dad of mine bunnys when he went and got them , now im really confused .


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> omg they are exactly the same as mine but im not in surrey  n my bf seen the mum and dad of mine bunnys when he went and got them , now im really confused .


They do look similar - what did your BF think of the parents though? Can he describe them?

(There are lots of breeds & combinations of pure bred rabbits that can make them look like wild crosses).


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> They do look similar - what did your BF think of the parents though? Can he describe them?
> 
> (There are lots of breeds & combinations of pure bred rabbits that can make them look like wild crosses).


he said they looked the same as our bunnies but fatter and lighter colour fur


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> These look familiar to me.....
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/115671-3x-female-2xmale-9-week-old-rabbits-surrey.html


Now I have seen that, the last few pics look very belgian hare only plumper??


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Now I have seen that, the last few pics look very belgian hare only plumper??


really do people keep hare's as pets then ?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> really do people keep hare's as pets then ?


not the traditional English ones I don't think, google Belgian Hare and have a look under the images and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

wow they grow big , good job we are renovating the hutches


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> wow they grow big , good job we are renovating the hutches


I don't think you have full on hares but looking at their faces it is possible there is hare in there somewhere...


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I don't think you have full on hares but looking at their faces it is possible there is hare in there somewhere...


ok thankyou


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

right phoned the breeder and she said they are lops


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> right phoned the breeder and she said they are lops


Oh... ok.... 
Mini Lop, Dwarf Lop, German Lop, Lion Lop, English Lop, Meissner Lop, French Lop, Cashmere Lop, Mini Cashmere Lop....? :001_cool:

Did the parents have loppy ears? (that's kind of a giveaway.... :lol


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh... ok....
> Mini Lop, Dwarf Lop, German Lop, Lion Lop, English Lop, Meissner Lop, French Lop, Cashmere Lop, Mini Cashmere Lop....? :001_cool:
> 
> Did the parents have loppy ears? (that's kind of a giveaway.... :lol


lmao , omg dont confuse me even more she just said lop  yes the parents did but my bf failed to tell me that


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> lmao , omg dont confuse me even more she just said lop  yes the parents did but my bf failed to tell me that


Ok then :lol:

Some kind of cross-bred Lop, as their head shape isn't of any Lop breed (could be crossed with an English Lop, but the ears aren't long enough). :thumbup:

Just have to see if the ears go down or not


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ok then :lol:
> 
> Some kind of cross-bred Lop, as their head shape isn't of any Lop breed (could be crossed with an English Lop, but the ears aren't long enough). :thumbup:
> 
> Just have to see if the ears go down or not


omg i didnt know rabbits can be so confusing


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> omg i didnt know rabbits can be so confusing


They can be 

I love this page:
Oryctolagus cuniculus domesticus - Domestic rabbit (Species Link Page)

Very few of these will ever be found in a pet shop (thank heaven).


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

the french lop looks like mine i think same fur and tail but my rabbits ears are kinda up


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> the french lop looks like mine i think same fur and tail but my rabbits ears are kinda up


All Lop breeds apart from the English Lop have short(ish) kind of flat faces - yours have quite long faces which is why someone thought they may be part Belgian Hare or Rex


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sussex?! BRC. Sussex rabbit


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Sussex?! BRC. Sussex rabbit


I like Sussex, but zacnaena's babes are not them. I would say colourwise they are very warm agoutis, with a lot of rufous (meaning they have had some deep red/orange ancestry).

Sussex are a dilution of what we know as 'sooty fawn' - Gold Sussex are chocolate dilution, and Cream Sussex are lilac dilution. They were developed by a lady I have met, Judy le Marchant, who found them cropping up when she was doing an outcross to try and establish Lilac Californians.


----------



## Taseera (Aug 13, 2010)

If her fur is really plush, like velvet, the rabbit resembles a rex. She could be a mix. I have a new bunny I adopted that is supposedly part lion head part angora but she just looks like a bigger verson of a lion head, absolutely adorable.

House rabbit mom for over eight years & rabbit research fanatic.Kindle Wireless Reading Device Electronic Book Reader


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have said there's belgian hare in there somewhere...bunnys are one of the most difficult animals to guess breed, I've had them for years and bred them along the way and I still find it difficult to determin wen another drops in my lap....aside Dolly type buns whee it's obvious lol
clare xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

They aren't full rexes because of the fur. I would say maybe rex cross because of the long face. How old are they? Lops usually lop their ears fairly early.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> They aren't full rexes because of the fur. I would say maybe rex cross because of the long face. How old are they? Lops usually lop their ears fairly early.


they are nine weeks


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

zacknzena said:


> they are nine weeks


I think the woman you got them from is telling you porkies. Or she just doesn't know.

At 9 weeks, their ears would have lopped by now.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Sakura-Chan said:


> I think the woman you got them from is telling you porkies. Or she just doesn't know.
> 
> At 9 weeks, their ears would have lopped by now.


ok thankyou


----------



## Dixel (Aug 14, 2010)

Sakura-Chan said:


> I think the woman you got them from is telling you porkies. Or she just doesn't know.
> 
> At 9 weeks, their ears would have lopped by now.


Hey, aww adorable buns 
I was thinking the same thing too. They do look a little too 'hare-like' to be lops. 
But maybe they are just very late lopping. :lol:

I know that with my lionhead x lop, when she has both ears up she looks completely different as to when she has one ear up one ear down then looks like a very small built lop when she has both ears down. :confused1:

Rabbits...confusing buggars


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I would not say there are any rex or hare in them at all.

They are crossbreeds, with perhaps a bit of lop in them due to the hang of the ears. Definitely not full lop though due to the face shape.


----------

